
Doodle Jump in HTML5 - isaacjohnwesley
http://codetheory.in/how-i-created-my-version-of-doodle-jump-in-html5/
======
tsunamifury
Interesting. I believe the developer of doodle jump is a solo developer in
Florida. I was about to question the ethics of this coder cloning his app, but
I noticed he kindly didn't release a working version.

We all learn through copying, but I have never seen someone who shared their
copying process online... It's funny that it rubs me wrong only because I know
doodle jump is a small outfit. If it was a giant faceless organization I
probably wouldn't bat an eyelid.

~~~
tomjen3
There is nothing wrong with cloning apps or games. It happens all the time and
should be expected by all.

Remember copyright protects a particular version of an idea, as made to exist
either on paper or as a computer program. It does not protect the idea itself
(that is where patents come in).

------
gbraad
The result is stated in the article, but deserves mentioning again;
<http://cssdeck.com/labs/html5-doodle-jump/8>

------
angli
I think this is pretty cool, but if you play it, you'll immediately realize
that the physics are off (compare left/right motion with up/down/gravity) Is
this just a basic problem with JS games, or a result of the compact
implementation?

~~~
fourstar
Yeah it's definitely off. x axis transitions are too fast.

------
huskyr
Cool. I like the fact that his implementation in Javascript is only 630 lines
of code. Seems like a good reference for game programming in Canvas!

~~~
frenkie
agreeing with huskyr here. nicely done in so little lines.

